

A note to Y Combinator - mkr-hn
https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/aLgYnGJ77er

======
pg
I agree watching 63 presentations is burdensome for journalists. But Demo Day
is designed for investors, not journalists, and for investors watching 63
brief presentations is way less burdensome than having even half that many
individual initial meetings.

------
matusz13
In my humble opinion: if YC has found a way to scale up to 63 (or more)
companies per session and the media is having a hard time documenting
everything on demo day, perhaps the two should be separated into a demo day
and respective media day. It may even warrant a longer durration of time per
activity.

------
byoung2
I agree...when there were a dozen startups in a class (circa 2007), you could
keep track of them in your head, and the various blogs could fit them all in a
single article. I think there's a point where the class size is so big that
you'll start seeing more "Top 5 YC Demos" or "10 YC Startups to Watch"
articles while the others get less coverage. I think a rolling (even
overlapping) set of classes with multiple demo days might do the trick.

------
rickdale
I agree, but only because 62 is my favorite number. Its the age when you can
reverse your mortgage. House pays you.

